# New Arrival - O&w A120



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Just arrived this morning having only been posted on RLT's updates yesterday. It's superb!
















Excellent service, thanks Roy, am delighted.









I've taken some pics., but as this is my first attempt I hope you'll all forgive the quality.






















































When commitments allow, I may even take a stab at doing a review


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice







It reminds me of the Arogno, but with a different movement, obviously.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Very nice - and superb RLT service

Is it just me - or does the second pic look like the watch has been superimposed onto the wrist - doesn't look quite right...









(The rest look fab btw)


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> Very nice - and superb RLT service
> 
> Is it just me - or does the second pic look like the watch has been superimposed onto the wrist - doesn't look quite right...
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave and Steve for your comments. Now you mention it the second wrist shot does look odd, but I'm definitely not that skilled, it was on my wrist at the time. It does wear very comfortably.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That looks great!

Very clean design..

Well done..


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice indeed! I looked at the same watch yesterday, and judging from your pics it looks to be a great looking watch. Hmmm... very tempting


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice - much better than the horrible cheap looking new O&W stuff I've seen on another dealer's website on the west coast...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice watch, as Jase says a clean design


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That's bl***y gorgeous!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> That's bl***y gorgeous!


Agree with that







great choice of strap as well


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Now I do like that, very nice


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Johnny M said:


> I've taken some pics., but as this is my first attempt I hope you'll all forgive the quality.


Are you having a laugh, there is nothing wrong with those pics, if you want to see cr*p photography just check out the rubbish pics I post.









Andrew

p.s. Nice watch


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

mutley said:


> Johnny M said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken some pics., but as this is my first attempt I hope you'll all forgive the quality.
> ...


I have always found it very difficult to take a decent watch photo, especially if it has a flat crystal. There's always a reflection in the crystal, be it my camera lens or my light source.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice O&W I love the coin edge bezel on that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Astronaut said:


> Nice O&W I love the coin edge bezel on that


Coin edges are way cool (as are onion crowns)


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Astronaut said:
> 
> 
> > Nice O&W I love the coin edge bezel on that
> ...


Thanks gents. When time allows I intend posting a review. But briefly, when it appeared on the RLT site I went for it immediately. I had always liked the Arogno, but wasn't sure about the hands on that model and had asked Roy if they could be modified. He was investigating that possibility when the A-120 appeared. One of the most surprising features I discovered, and I'll admit to having a thing about it, was the strength of the lume, just incredible!







I'll attempt a lume pic. for the review!.


----------



## alex1 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi,what the experience with A120?is it enough large?has it luminous hands or index?what is your opinion- is it more military style or .....what is the inspiration?...i am going to buy it!


----------

